# Jardine Matheson



## Andrew Nixon (Mar 31, 2013)

Looking for old freinds who sailed on the Liwo Venture, when she belonged to Jardine's.
Andy Nixon


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Andy *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## nigboo (May 9, 2013)

I was 2nd Mate in 1981?. Joined Trieste bound for Japan but I was airlifted off passing Cape Town to join Eastern Saga in Richardsville.


----------



## Smoggie (Oct 15, 2008)

Did four months in 83 two cargos from Lavan Island one for Fos the other for Tomakomai.


----------



## peterlball (Oct 3, 2012)

Try the forum here titled indo-china navigation company. Lots there


----------

